# Wild Spellcraft Questions



## Vrylakos (Feb 13, 2002)

Ok... first off, again, I love the book. I'd love to promise you a review, but I'm trying desperately to get over a cold and finish some freelance stuff/meet deadlines.

Alrighty: first off, I've had problems printing it. I've tried to optimize my printing, but so far nothing has printed on my laser printer. Has anyone else had better luck? Any tips on making it print?

Second: Ryan, I was using your old Wild Spellcraft for my Shards setting. I had your old template on my site, as well as some surge tables. Would it be possible to put a small amount of that material up, enough to give to give players an idea of what being a wyrrdinman will do to their spellcaster? I'll probably end up making some custom tables. I'd also post a link to buy Wild Spellcraft, as it has my heartiest endorsement.

VRYLAKOS/Darren Miguez


----------



## Morrus (Feb 13, 2002)

Is it the same as the template in the .pdf?  If so, it's open gaming conent (and reproduced in the .rtf precisely to make it easy for you do do that very thing).


----------



## RangerWickett (Feb 13, 2002)

What Russ said.    If it's in the rtf file, it is OGC, and technically you can use it, though I'm not sure specifically whether you have to include a copy of the OGL or what.  I know I won't throw a fit over it, though.

As for a printing, maybe the problem _might_ be that the layout is set up for non-American paper standards.  American paper has a lower ratio of height to width compared to Europe-Candada-Australia paper, which means that it might go off the bottom of your page.  I haven't had that problem myself, though, but that's the only real think I can think about.  If you can't print any pdfs, than it's something wrong on your end, but if it's just ours, then we'll ask Jake (the layout guy) and see if he did something unorthodox.

It means a lot that you like it enough to put up a link for the sale.  Thank you very, very much.  Just a small request, though: have it point to our Nat 20 site (http://www.d20reviews.com/natural20/wildcraft.html) instead of directly to RPGNow.  Again, thanks, and if you have anymore questions or comments (especially about the artists, who don't tend to get as much attention), feel free to speak up.


----------



## whatisitgoodfor (Feb 13, 2002)

> Alrighty: first off, I've had problems printing it. I've tried to optimize my printing, but so far nothing has printed on my laser printer. Has anyone else had better luck? Any tips on making it print?




1) Are you using the latest version of AcroRead? Not being completely up-to-date can cause some really odd things to happen with .pdf's.

2) Have you tried just using the factory defaults to print? They may waste toner, but they almost always work.

3) If you are having trouble with stuff fitting on the page you can select the "Shrink oversized..." and/or the "Expand undersized..." options on the print sub-menu. 

4) If trying to print is giving error messages, then could you post them. That would give us a much better idea of what the problem is. 

5) Double check all of the assunddries. (Meaning that the printer cable is hooked up, the printer is plugged in and turned on, and you are selecting the correct printer from the Adobe print screen.)
--------------------

I apologize if any of that sounded patronizing (I assure you it isn't meant to be). I spend about 15 hours a week trying to help post-docs do things on computers (Yes, double-click means you click the mouse button twice. No, you have to do both of them on the same icon.)

Personally, I didn't have any troubles printing out Wild Spellcraft on an HP LaserJet 1100. As a warning though, if you are using the "Print as Image" option it can sometimes take several minutes for the first page to print.


----------



## Glacialis (Feb 14, 2002)

I took it to Kinko's, color laser printed the cover, rest of the pages on B&W laser, then spiral bound it with covers. It looks great! Cost me $15, but eh, $6 of that was for computer time spent trying to download it . They had to "shrink to fit page", otherwise the bottom quarter inch or so got cut off. But it still looks great printed.


----------

